# Brangelina proves you should never trust a cheater



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is an article from today's New York Post. This topic has been debated endlessly here. "Once a cheater, always a cheater" or "If they will cheat with you, they will cheat on you". I say both of those statements are true much more often than not. Is "Brangelina" proof of that?

Brangelina proves you should never trust a cheater | New York Post


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

Jolie is a typical entitled selfish cheater. She has the nerve to try and get on a moral high horse when Brad does to her the exact same thing that she and Brad did to Jen.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Not sure I would use those two clowns to prove any points lol. The person Brad was supposedly cheating with (his co star) has come out vehemently denying. Somewhere here mentioned that they were in an open relationship (don't know if true, but if so cheating may not apply, at least not in the context of those in strictly monogamous relationships). Likewise, the divorce appears to be centered around the safety of their children, so in this situation it sounds like there are other more significant issues at play.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think famous A- listers should be compared to regular folks when it comes to infidelity. Their lifestyles are just way too different. Hypothetically speaking....I think a lot of the I would never cheat crowd, might find themselves on the other side of that line if they had A-list looks, wealth, and fame. I guess what I am trying to say is that its just not a lifestyle that suits monogamy.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think famous A- listers should be compared to regular folks when it comes to infidelity. Their lifestyles are just way too different. Hypothetically speaking....*I think a lot of the I would never cheat crowd, might find themselves on the other side of that line if they had A-list looks, wealth, and fame.* I guess what I am trying to say is that its just not a lifestyle that suits monogamy.


I think a lot of people, period, could find themselves at least tempted if their life circumstances were different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think famous A- listers should be compared to regular folks when it comes to infidelity. Their lifestyles are just way too different. Hypothetically speaking....I think a lot of the I would never cheat crowd, might find themselves on the other side of that line if they had A-list looks, wealth, and fame. I guess what I am trying to say is that its just not a lifestyle that suits monogamy.


Especially when you consider they (actors) basically spends months at a time in an unrealistic setting getting close with their co stars


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Meh.

Pretty sure they had an open marriage anyway.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Likewise, the divorce appears to be centered around the safety of their children, so in this situation it sounds like there are other more significant issues at play.


Media speculation... The more logical hypothesis is she wants to take the kids away to A) hurt Brad and B) move around wherever she wants without his permission.

I'm strongly lean towards affair. I think her ego is bruised though being over 40 and no spring chicken, you're not going to keep a "Brad Pitt" interested forever if you are as shallow and empty as he is.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't think famous A- listers should be compared to regular folks when it comes to infidelity. Their lifestyles are just way too different. Hypothetically speaking....I think a lot of the I would never cheat crowd, might find themselves on the other side of that line if they had A-list looks, wealth, and fame. I guess what I am trying to say is that its just not a lifestyle that suits monogamy.


It's not the money, fame, or lifestyle that has so many celebrities adverse to (or incapable of) monogamy -- it's the complete self-absorption, and the sense of entitlement and lack of humility that come along w/ it.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

The latest report in the tabloids says they separated the day after Pitt got drunk and was abusive towards one of the kids. 

Probably a bunch of BS like almost everything in the tabloids. The actress Marion Cotillard with whom Pitt supposedly had an affair has denied it. Don't they always?

But I'd like to see more celebrities sue tabloids for large sums of money just to prove a point about making up stories without being able to prove them.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't imagine that she is a stereotypical Hollywood bimbo. After she had children (adopted and biological) she made the decision to have a prophylactic double mastectomy and oophorectomy because she carries a gene that leads to breast and ovarian cancer. Her mother and sister both died of these cancers fairly young. 

So I look at her as a brave mom who wants to be there for her kids, not a self-absorbed jet-setter.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Some relationships that get started under adulterous situations go on to be long enduring monogamous relationships like (as far as I know)

Paul Newman
Paul McCartney
Joh Lennon
Jerry Seinfeld
Steven Spielberg
Murdoch was married when he started dating Wendy. He later divorced her..... amid some speculation on her having an EA at least with Tony Blair.

I'm not promoting adultery. just pointing out that the Karma sometimes does not come around.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

From what I understand in articles I have read, Angelina is bi-sexual and polyamorous. I think she even told Pitt when they married that she had no intent to be sexually monogamous. I think it was basically an open type marriage. So all this crap about who cheated on who is a bunch of crap. They are divorcing because they are both degenerates. 



....But I do enjoy their acting.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Angelina is said to have political aspirations in England -- where her 2015 charity is based -- and she is also said to be "very close" to a somewhat-politician (female) now in the House of Lords who is part of her charity (and has a big paycheck from it) and who plays a big role in her life in general. Brad apparently didn't like the influence the politician has. Who knows if all of that's true or not. Or what the "real" reason is for the divorce. My guess is there are lots of reasons on both sides. 

As to trusting a cheater, well, many of us have ultimately found that not to be a good idea. However, not all cheaters repeat so I'm not sure about "never" trusting one at all but it's certainly dangerous to again trust them 100% as you did before they cheated. That's asking for trouble, IMO.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Apparently Marion Cotillard is several months pregnant, so unlikely to be cheating. I'd say that's just tabloid nonsense.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Angelina sure has changed since her early days


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

_“I teach women that how you get him is how you lose him. It’s harsh, but it’s true,” says Monica Parikh, dating expert and founder of School of Love NYC._

I like this. Applies to more than just cheating.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Beyond the open relationship this was also a 3rd marriage for Angelina and a 2nd for Brad. Add in they started as an affair. Statistically, the marriage was doomed from the start.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I was reading some stuff today that indicated that Brad might want to think about changing his first name to "Arm", because apparently hygiene isn't a thing for him.

I could see that being a stressor in the marriage.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm sure Jennifer Aniston is probably like...'finally, the media will stop writing about how jealous I am of these two!''


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And in the end we come to the ultimate question:

Why do we care?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Good Guy said:


> Apparently Marion Cotillard is several months pregnant, so unlikely to be cheating. I'd say that's just tabloid nonsense.


...unless she's been cheating for several months.

That said, I didn't put much stock in that particular rumor.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Good Guy said:


> Apparently Marion Cotillard is several months pregnant, so unlikely to be cheating. I'd say that's just tabloid nonsense.


Who's the Daddy? Seems like women getpregnant with no sperm donor in sight these days.


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

I just feel for those poor kids caught in the middle of it all.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Is this the same kind of 'proof' that is meant in discussions about 'scientific proof'?

That would explain a lot. 

Ah yes, that is sarcastic...


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> Who's the Daddy? Seems like women getpregnant with no sperm donor in sight these days.


According to Cotillard it's her boyfriend of 9 years and father of her 5-year-old son. So there is someone in sight.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Stated reason is not infidelity. Either way, both of are cheaters.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The spin battle between their p.r. reps is in full swing. Dirt being thrown everywhere. 

The losers in this are -- as always -- the children.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> And in the end we come to the ultimate question:
> 
> Why do we care?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't. 

It's water cooler talk. The more superficial the better.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> And in the end we come to the ultimate question:
> 
> Why do we care?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well *I* care because Brad is now back on the market and he has my number. :x:x


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Seriously - I do not follow celeb gossip at ALL, but this seems to be ALL OVER the place and is kinda hard to miss. Even my hubby has been mentioning it, which he NEVER does about celebs of any stripe.

As for the once a cheater always a cheater thing? I think that may be generally true, but apparently I married an exception :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I am just amazed at how the Hollywood media always takes the woman's side, like they are here. They are jumping on some gossip that he smacked one of the kids. Sh!t...my dad spanked the hell out of me when I was acting up and I thank him for it. Angelina is just another misguided do-gooder who believes children should not be corrected or and that they are sacrosanct. 

The divorce is ALWAYS the husband's fault. He was either abusive, a cheater, or not doing enough for her...


----------

